# Kimler Var > Büyük Türk Alimleri >  Tarihteki Türk Alimleri,Bilginleri Kimlerdir

## ceyda

Türk doktorları hangi başarıları iledünya literatürüne geçmiştir..
Tarihte bugün batılıların bulduğu söylenen bazı şeyleri ilk keşfeden Türk alimleri:
*Ahmed Bin Musa* : ( 10. yüzyıl ) Sistem mühendisliğinin Öncüsü. Astronom ve Mekanikçi.
*Ali Bin Abbas* : ( ? - 994 ) 1000 sene önce ilk kanser ameliyatını yapan bilim adamı. Kılcal damar sitemini ilk defa ortaya atan bilim adamıdır. Eski çağın en büyük hekimlerinden olan hipokratesin (Hipokrat) Doğum olayı görüşünü kökünden yıktı.
*Ali Bin İsa* : ( 11. yüzyıl ) İlk defa göz hastalıkları hakkında eser veren müslüman bilim adamı.
*Ali Bin Rıdvan* : ( ? - 1067 ) Batıya tedavi metodlarını öğreten islam alimi.
*Ali Kuşçu* : ( ? - 1474 ) Ünlü Bir türk astronomi ve matematik bilginidir.
*Ammar* : ( 11 yüzyıl ) İlk katarak ameliyatını kendine has biçimde yapan müslüman bilim adamı.
*Battani* : ( 858 - 929 ) Dünyanın en meşhur 20 astrononumdan biri trigonometrinin mucidi, sinus ve kosinüs tabirlerini kullanan ilk bilgin.
*Beyruni* : ( 973 - 1051 ) Dünyanın döndüğünü ilk bulan bilim adamı ümit burnu, amerika ve japonyanın varlığından bahseden ilk bilim adamı. Beyruni amerika kıtasının varlığını kristof colomb'un Keşfinden 500 sene önce bildirmiştir. Matematik, Jeoloji, Coğrafya, Tıp, Felsefe, Fizik, Astronomi gibi dallarda eserler yazmıştır. Çağın En Büyük Alimidir.
*Cabir Bin Eflah* : ( 12. yüzyıl ) Ortaçağın büyük matematik ve astronom bilginidir . Çubuklu güneş saatini bulan ilk bilim adamıdır.
*Cabir Bin Hayyan* : ( 721 - 805 ) Atom bombası fikrinin ilk mucidi ve kimyanın babası sayılır. Maddenin en Küçük parçası atomun parçalana bileciğini bundan 1200 sene önce söylemiştir.
*Cahiz* : ( 776 - 869 ) Zooloji İlminin öncülerindendir. Hayvan gübresinden amonyak elde etmiştir.
*Cezeri* : ( 1136 - 1206 ) İlk sistem mühendisi ve ilk sibernetikçi ve elektronikçi Bilgisayarın babası; oysa bilgisayarın babası yanlış olarak ingiliz matematikçisi Charles Babbage olarak bilinir..
*Ebu Kamil Şuca* : ( ? - 951 ) Avrupaya matematiği öğreten islam bilgini.
*Ebu'l Vefa* : ( 940 - 998 ) Matematik ve Astronomi bilginidir trigonometriye tanjant, kotanjant, sekant ve kosekantı kazandıran matematik bilginidir.
*Ebu Maşer* : ( 785 - 886 ) Med-cezir olayını (gel-git) ilk keşfeden bilgindir.
Evliya Çelebi : ( 1611 - 1682 ) Büyük Türk seyyahı ve meşhur seyahatnamenin yazarıdır.
*Farabi* : ( 870 - 950 ) Ses olayını ilk defa fiziki yönden ele alıp açıklayıp izah getiren ilk bilgindir.
*Fatih Sultan Mehmet* : ( 1432 - 1481 ) İstanbulu feth eden ve Havan topunu icad eden yivli topları döktüren padişahtır fatihin kendi icadı olan ve adı "şahi" olan topların ağırlığı 17 ton ve bakırdan dökülmüş olup 1.5 ton ağırlığındaki mermileri 1 km ileriye atabiliyordu bu topları 100 öküz ve 700 asker ancak çekebiliyordu..
*Hazerfen Ahmed Çelebi* : ( 17. yüzyıl ) Havada uçan ilk Türk. Planörcülüğün öncüsü.
*Huneyn Bin İshak* : ( 809 - 873 ) Göz doktorlarına öncülük yapan bilgin.
*İbni Baytar* : ( 1190 - 1248 ) Ortaçağın en büyük botanikçisi ve eczacısıdır.
*İbni Cessar* : ( ? - 1009 ) Cüzzam hastalığının sebeb ve tedavilerini 900 sene önce açıklayan müslüman doktor.
*İbni Fazıl* : ( 739 - 805 ) 12 asır önce ilk kağıt fabrikasını kuran vezir.
*İbni Firnas* : ( ? - 888 ) Wright kardeşlerden önce 1000 sene önce ilk uçağı yapıp uçmayı gerçekleştiren alim. İbni Haldun : ( 1332 - 1406 ) Tarihi ilim haline getiren sosyolojiyi kuran mütefekkir. Psikolojiyi tarihe uygulamış, ilk defa tarih felsefesi yapan büyük bir islam tarihçisidir. Sosyolog ve şehircilik uzmanı.
*İbni Hatip* : ( 1313 - 1374 ) Vebanın bulaşıcı hastalık olduğunu ilmi yoldan açıklayan doktor.
*İbni Heysem* : ( 965 - 1051 ) Optik ilminin kurucusu büyük fizikçi. İslam dünyasının en büyük fizikçisi, batılı bilginlerin öncüsü, göz ve görme sistemlerine açıklık kazandıran alim. Galile teleskopunun arkasındaki isim.
*İbni Macit* : ( 15. yüzyıl ) Ünlü bir denizci ve coğrafyacı. Vasco da Gama onun bilgilerinden ve rehberliğinden istifade ederek hindistana ulaştı.
*İbni Sina* : ( 980 - 1037 ) Doktorların sultanı. Eserleri Avrupa üniversitelerinde 600 sene temel kitap olarak okutulan dahi doktor. Hastalık yayan küçük organizmalar, civa ile tedavi, pastör' e ışık tutması, ilaç bilim ustası, dış belirtilere dayanarak teşhis koyma, botanik ve zooloji ile ilgilendi, Fizikle ilgilendi, jeoloji ilminin babası.
*İbni Yunus* : ( ? - 1009 ) Galile'den önce sarkacı bulan astronom.
*İbnünnefis* : ( 1210 - 1288 ) Küçük kan dolaşımını bulan ünlü islam alimi.
Kadızade Rumi : ( 1337 - 1430 ) Çağını aşan büyük bir matematikçi ve astronomi bilgini. Osmanlının ve Türklerin ilk astronomudur.
*Kambur Vesim* : ( ? - 1761 ) Verem mikrobunu Robert Koch'dan 150 sene önce keşfeden ünlü doktor.
*Kemaleddin Farisi* : ( ? - 1320 ) İbni Heysem ayarında büyük islam matematikçisi, fizikçi ve astronom.
*Kindi* : ( 803 - 872 ) İbni Heysem'e kadar optikle ilgili eserleri kaynak olan bilgin. Fizik, felsefe ve matematik alanında yaptığı hizmetleri ile tanınmıştır.
*Kurşunoğlu Behram* : ( 1922 - ? ) Genelleştirilmiş izafiyet teorisini ortaya atan beyin güçlerimizden. Halen Prof. Behram Kurşunoğlu Amerika da florida üniversitesinde teorik fizik merkezinde başkanlık yapmaktadır.
*Mes'ûdi :* ( ? - 956 ) Kıymeti ancak 18. 19. Yüzyıllarda anlaşılan büyük tarihçi ve coğrafyacı. Mesudi günümüzden 1000 sene önce depremlerin oluş sebebini açıklamıştır. Mesûdinin eserlerinden yel değirmenlerinin de müslümanların icadı olduğu anlaşılmıştır.
*Mimar Sinan* : ( 1489 - 1588 ) Seviyesine bugün dahi ulaşılamayan dahi mimar. Mimar Sinan tam manası ile bir sanat dahisidir.
*Ömer Hayyam* : ( ? - 1123 ) Cebirdeki binom formülünü bulan bilgin. Newton veya binom formülünün keşfi Ömer Hayyama aittir.
*Piri Reis* : ( 1465 - 1554 ) 400 sene önce bu günküne çok yakın dünya haritasını çizen büyük coğrafyacı. Amerika kıtasının varlığını Kristof Kolomb 'dan önce bilen ünlü denizci.
*Razi* : ( 864 - 925 ) Keşifleri ile ün salan asırlar boyunca Avrupa'ya ders veren kimyager doktor ünlü klinikçi. Devrinin En büyük bilgini İbni Sina ile aynı ayarda bir bilgin.
*Sabit Bin Kurra* : ( ? - 901 ) Newton' dan çok önce diferansiyel hesabını keşfeden bilgin. Dünyanın çapını doğru olarak hesaplayan ilk islam bilgini. Matemetik ve astronomi alimi.
*Uluğ Bey* : ( 1394 -1449 ) Çağının en büyük astronomu ve trigonometride yeni çığır açan ünlü bir alim ve hükümdar.
*Zehravi* : ( 936 -1013 ) 1000 sene önce ilk çağdaş ameliyatı yapan böbrek taşlarının nasıl çıkarılacağını ve ilk böbrek ameliyatını gerçekleştiren bilim adamı..
*Abdüsselam* : ( 1926 - ?) Pakistanlı Fizik Bilgini İlk nobel ödülü alan müslüman bilim adamı.
*Akşemseddin* : ( 1389 - 1459 ) Pasteur önce Mikrobu bulan ilk bilim adamı. İstanbulun fethinin manevi babasıdır. Fatih sultan Mehmet' in Hocasıdır

----------

